# R15-300 0x10BD Discussion / Issues



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

R15-300 0x10BD 11/20/2007
Staggered National Release

Release Notes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1295309#post1295309


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

anyone know how long until this rollout should be complete?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

dodge boy said:


> anyone know how long until this rollout should be complete?


There are no estimates as there is no pre-determined time frame.
They adjusted it based on feedback throuh callcenter reports of issues, and reports of issues by installers and other sources.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

C'mon east coast! I'm definitely ready for this update as I missed the last CE. Anyone know if you can easily access the recording defaults screen with this update?

- Merg


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

I wonder when they are going to finish "staggering" around with this release and send it out nationally!!! (hint hint)


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

According to the release notes:

PIG: Highlight, Record, Stop functions removed

How exactly does that affect trickplay? What was the Highlight function anyways?

- Merg


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

The Merg said:


> According to the release notes:
> 
> PIG: Highlight, Record, Stop functions removed
> 
> ...


When in the guide or play list or menu you could press the "Up arrow" until it "highlighted" the picture od what was playing, you could then record hit record if it was live tv, or fast forward etc. if it was a recording. But now you can't... I dunno why they would get rid of that


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Deleted By O.p. Due To Duplication


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

dodge boy said:


> When in the guide or play list or menu you could press the "Up arrow" until it "highlighted" the picture od what was playing, you could then record hit record if it was live tv, or fast forward etc. if it was a recording. But now you can't... I dunno why they would get rid of that


Maybe it caused problems for another function. Or, the software engineers got feedback from the CSRs saying it was confusing customers. Could be lots of reasons.

The one GOTCHA about it I didn't like is that often in the morning I watch the local news from the live buffer while checking out my playlist and TO DO lists. When commercials come on, I just press the 30 second slip key a few times and the PIG skips ahead. But sometimes I push too many times and out of habit I try stopping it with the PLAY key. OOPS!! It PLAYS the highlighted show in my PLAYLIST which I am checking on!! Now, I have to stop, exit the playlist, restart my live buffer from where I left off, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Since my part of the country still hasn't got this release yet (DISCRIMINATION!!)  I am curious if anyone has played with and/or figured out how the so-called "skip to tick" feature works. And if so, how do you activate it? And more important, does it actually work??

I think I can figure out the new "color button" features on my own.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> I am curious if anyone has played with and/or figured out how the so-called "skip to tick" feature works. And if so, how do you activate it? And more important, does it actually work??


Seems to work fine. I haven't used it much.

You hold the FF button (or RW) for ~3 seconds.

I had to ask in the CE threads how to use it. Wouldn't be nice to see it in the release notes, or if D* would find a were to let us know how to use it?


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

qwerty said:


> Seems to work fine. I haven't used it much.
> 
> You hold the FF button (or RW) for ~3 seconds.
> 
> I had to ask in the CE threads how to use it. Wouldn't be nice to see it in the release notes, or if D* would find a were to let us know how to use it?


Ah! And what does it do when you hold the FF button down? Where does it "skip" to and what's a "tick" (I'm assuming not what a mechanical clock does prior to "tock" or one of those tiny animals that give you Lyme disease) 

On the subject of feature explanations, I wonder what the poor REGULAR subscribers think when they accidentally activate one of the new features!! The manual still being given out (and available on the web site) was last revised years ago and still refers to the "VOD" list, although I did notice that on their customer service channel they did upgrade it to PLAYLIST.

Personally, I HATE devices that come with direction manuals that don't explain all the features (and you find out about them much later when someone else shows you or you read about it somewhere). Why doesn't DirecTV throw together a PDF "latest features" file for all models that have features newer than those in the owner's manual-and update it when a new software release (with features) goes national?? They seem to have enough time to create complicated new web pages that are an adventure to navigate.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

The "tick" is the white mark in the area, at the bottom of the screen, where it shows how long the show is (when you press play). The "tick" marks are at 15 minute increments.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> Personally, I HATE devices that come with direction manuals that don't explain all the features (and you find out about them much later when someone else shows you or you read about it somewhere). Why doesn't DirecTV throw together a PDF "latest features" file for all models that have features newer than those in the owner's manual-and update it when a new software release (with features) goes national?? They seem to have enough time to create complicated new web pages that are an adventure to navigate.


Well when you have updateable/upgradeable equipment that will happen, they need to put how to's in the showcases and send messages to let subs know what is new....

The origianl R15 manual would have been easy, "It's plug and pray, plug it in and pray it works." But it has come a long way since then.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> The "tick" marks are at 15 minute increments.


This appears to be dependent on the length of the recording. Longer recordings (like football games) tend to have the ticks at 30 minute intervals.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

qwerty said:


> This appears to be dependent on the length of the recording. Longer recordings (like football games) tend to have the ticks at 30 minute intervals.


All I know is if I am watching a 30 min. show, here is 1 in the middle, if I am watching an hour show there is 4 of them, and on 2 hour shows there are eight of them.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Does anyone know where (geographically) this update is at? I thought it rolled from West to East, but I am as West as it gets, and I still don't have it.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Supramom2000 said:


> Does anyone know where (geographically) this update is at? I thought it rolled from West to East, but I am as West as it gets, and I still don't have it.


My guess is you will just have to wait and get it when you get it.... I'm in ohio and nothing on either one of my R15's


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I got version 10C1 last night. Anyone know what the differences are? Are there release notes?


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> I got version 10C1 last night. Anyone know what the differences are? Are there release notes?


*10C1* landed on both my southwest R15-300 this AM


----------



## spweber (Aug 29, 2006)

My wife called me in this morning and said, "The DVR stopped working.....I've unplugged it 2 times now, waited, and all it does is come up with a new message, 'Please wait....checking the disk'........never seen this before, please don't tell me the disk has gone bad.

So, I tried what she did--but waited a little longer (3 minutes) before plugging unit back in. Same thing.

Then I held the red button in.....oddly, as soon as I held the red button in..I heard the fan come on.....as long as I held the red button the fan would run, as soon as I let it go.....it stopped.......unit went through same cycle.....and then it turns off--no blue lights.....dark screen on TV.

Then I tried pushing the 'on' button after a red button reset......and bingo, it stayed on.....went through regular power up--and appears to be OK.

I immediately checked the version and saw that 10C1 landed at 2:35am on 11/29.

This never happened before----and I had been a CE participant all summer until they stopped doing releases for the R15-300.......

Anybody know what 10C1 changes are?

Sincerely,
Stan


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

No one seems to have answered us as to the differences. But I think that they must have found some problem in 10BD and fixed it with 10C1. I seem to have all the features that were advertised with 10BD. Neither of my units shut down or had any problems after the software download - so I cannot speak to that problem you had.

My questions, if anyone can answer them, is how do you skip to tick (I know what they are, just don't know how to do it) and can we on the R15 use 30 sec skip instead of slip?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> No one seems to have answered us as to the differences. But I think that they must have found some problem in 10BD and fixed it with 10C1. I seem to have all the features that were advertised with 10BD. Neither of my units shut down or had any problems after the software download - so I cannot speak to that problem you had.
> 
> My questions, if anyone can answer them, is how do you skip to tick (I know what they are, just don't know how to do it) and can we on the R15 use 30 sec skip instead of slip?


For the Skip to Tick, I believe that you hold down the FF button for ~3 seconds. For the 30 second skip, in the CE versions you did a search on the keyword *30skip*, but I'm not sure in the national version.

- Merg


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

The Merg said:


> For the 30 second skip, in the CE versions you did a search on the keyword *30skip*, but I'm not sure in the national version.
> 
> - Merg


Damn! Was that in an R15 CE? I would have liked to check that out. I'd check if it's in 10C1, but my boys taking a nap in there right now.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

qwerty said:


> Damn! Was that in an R15 CE? I would have liked to check that out. I'd check if it's in 10C1, but my boys taking a nap in there right now.


It was added into the R15-300 CE for 0x10B7.

- Merg


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

The Merg said:


> It was added into the R15-300 CE for 0x10B7.
> 
> - Merg


I did the keyword search on 30skip. Found no results. Did it give a confirmation in the CE? And, it still slips. Bummer!


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

qwerty said:


> I did the keyword search on 30skip. Found no results. Did it give a confirmation in the CE? And, it still slips. Bummer!


In another thread, I read that there is no confirmation. You just do the keyword search and that enables it (if it exists in this version). I have not tried it and could not find verification of it for 10C1.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

The Merg said:


> It was added into the R15-300 CE for 0x10B7.
> 
> - Merg


After the fiasco over DOD we should not discuss CE outside of CE's and anyway last I saw it was only on the HR20 for now.......


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

dodge boy said:


> After the fiasco over DOD we should not discuss CE outside of CE's and anyway last I saw it was only on the HR20 for now.......


Point taken!

- Merg


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Any idea where about this rollout is (has it stalled?)?


----------



## dduensing (Oct 5, 2007)

dodge boy said:


> Any idea where about this rollout is (has it stalled?)?


It's not stalled. I got the 10C1 update this morning at 2 am. I'm in Louisiana.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

dduensing said:


> It's not stalled. I got the 10C1 update this morning at 2 am. I'm in Louisiana.


Woohoo!!! Keep coming east!!!

- Merg


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

dduensing said:


> It's not stalled. I got the 10C1 update this morning at 2 am. I'm in Louisiana.


Thanks...


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

This thread should be moved here... http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=111640


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

subeluvr said:


> This thread should be moved here... http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=111640


Why is that?

I think it should be un-stickied, and a 10C1 should be started to reflect the current release.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

qwerty said:


> Why is that?
> 
> I think it should be un-stickied, and a 10C1 should be started to reflect the current release.


+1. Also, we brought this subject up days ago in this thread. They just started the thread today!


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

The Merg said:


> For the Skip to Tick, I believe that you hold down the FF button for ~3 seconds. For the 30 second skip, in the CE versions you did a search on the keyword *30skip*, but I'm not sure in the national version.
> 
> - Merg


OK, now you've got my curiosity up. I thought those keyword search things only applied to the High Definition DVR's, not the R15. If in fact it does apply to the R15, how do you work it? (in detail, please)


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

dodge boy said:


> After the fiasco over DOD we should not discuss CE outside of CE's and anyway last I saw it was only on the HR20 for now.......


Yes, you are right. We should reserve these topics to the High Definition, er I mean CE forum....


----------



## and (Apr 23, 2006)

10C1 showed up this morning for me, I'm in PA.
Finally I can access the guide directly pressing the remote button once!!!


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

and said:


> 10C1 showed up this morning for me, I'm in PA.
> Finally I can access the guide directly pressing the remote button once!!!


that was in a previous release... I love the red button delete feature (I had the CE but lost it and now i just got this release).
Is the 30 sec. skip a feature (option) or not of this software?
We need the red button delet to work in the caller ID list as well.(without all the confirmations)

(Actually I need the caller I.D. on my living room unit to work)


----------



## crunchtime (Dec 20, 2006)

I got it in NE Ohio this morning. Finally have tivo style jump back when FF ing!


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> Is the 30 sec. skip a feature (option) or not of this software?


No. At least a keyword search for 30skip didn't enable it for me.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Reference the 30 second skip feature, since this is now the NR, couldn't we just contact DirecTV CSR and ask how to enable it on the R15-300?

- Merg


----------



## willis3 (Feb 2, 2007)

Anyone figure out the 30 second skip feature yet?


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Reference the 30 second skip feature, since this is now the NR, couldn't we just contact DirecTV CSR and ask how to enable it on the R15-300?
> 
> - Merg


Who says it's in the NR? I've searched, and you seem to be the only one who claims the R15 300 ever had it. I'm not convinced.



The Merg said:


> It was added into the R15-300 CE for 0x10B7.
> 
> - Merg


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=107862&highlight=r15+300


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> All I know is if I am watching a 30 min. show, here is 1 in the middle, if I am watching an hour show there is 4 of them, and on 2 hour shows there are eight of them.


I checked a couple of longer shows and they also had them at the 15 minute marks. Last night I watched The Simpsons from a couple weeks ago, and it didn't have a tick in the middle. I know I had a football game recorded and it only had them at the 30 minute mark.


----------



## willis3 (Feb 2, 2007)

The only thing new I have noticed is the red button delete anything else added?


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

willis3 said:


> The only thing new I have noticed is the red button delete anything else added?


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=111077


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

qwerty said:


> Who says it's in the NR? I've searched, and you seem to be the only one who claims the R15 300 ever had it. I'm not convinced.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=107862&highlight=r15+300


Doh! I think when I read the release notes I saw the Skip to Tick feature listed and for whatever reason read it as 30 second Skip. My bad people. Sorry for the confusion.

:icon_dumm

- Merg


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

and said:


> 10C1 showed up this morning for me, I'm in PA.
> Finally I can access the guide directly pressing the remote button once!!!


You could have in the past too. There is a setting that you can select under SETTINGS-SETUP-DISPLAY that lets you choose if you want the categories or the grid first after pressing the guide button. This has been there for several national software releases but apparently now they have set the DEFAULT option to "grid guide". You could change it back if you wanted to...


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Reference the 30 second skip feature, since this is now the NR, couldn't we just contact DirecTV CSR and ask how to enable it on the R15-300?
> 
> - Merg


I wouldn't do that if I were you.....


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> I wouldn't do that if I were you.....


Well, since I'd be asking them how to turn on a feature that doesn't exist, I guess I wouldn't really get anywhere, would I? :lol:

- Merg


----------

